# Bars/Hotels Looking for musicians



## Purple123Haze (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone on here could help me out. I'm a guitar vocalist. Been working out in Corfu freelance the past few seasons, playing in & bars & hotels, but its time for a change of scenery.

I'm hoping to try out another Greek island. Does anyone know of anywhere that's particularly good for live music? Or even better know of any places that are looking for new acoustic acts?

Thanks in advance


----------

